# Ms-Dos Netzlaufwerke anzeigen



## rememba (8. August 2007)

Hallo ich habe folgendes problem:

ich möchte ger ein batch-skript schreiben, es er hält einen Pfad als Übergabeparameter.

das skript soll nun den pfad so ändern, dass er auf das gleiche verzeichnis auf einem anderen laufwerk zeigt: das klingt ja ganz einfach:

z.B.:
v:/meinOrdner/meineInfos/*.*
soll umgewandelt werden in z:/meinOrdner/meineInfos/*.*

ich kann nun aber nicht einfach das v gegen das z austauschen, weil beides netzlaufwerke sind; die batch-datei soll auf ganz verschiedenen rechnern(im selben netz) laufen und das problem ist das jeder user beim verbinden mit dem entsprechenden Netzlaufwerk ja einen beliebigen laufwerksbuchstaben auswählen kann.

ich möchte also auf ein bestimmtes netzlaufwerk zugreifen, von dem ich weiß wie es heißt (freigabename auf dem server), ich aber nicht weiß welchen laufwerksbuchstaben es hat.

also lösung suche ich nun einen dos-befehl der mir sozusagen eine tabelle oder so ausgibt, aus der ich ablesen :
datenträgerbezeichnung : laufwerksbuchstabe

mit datenträgerbezeichnung meine ich den freigabenamen - das was der befehl "vol" ausgibt

gibt es da eine befehl der mir die entsprechenden infos ausgibt

oder gibt es vielleicht eine andere lösung auf ein festgelegtes netzlaufwerk zuzugreifen

dankeschön schon mal (auch schon für die die bis hier gelesen haben )

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen

gruß rememba


----------



## d2wap (8. August 2007)

Info: Netiquette – Punkt 15: wenn du das beachtest, beschweren sich die Mods (und ich) nicht bei dir aufgrund der fehlenden Punktierung, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung sowie der Groß- und Kleinschreibung.

Des Weiteren solltest du dir im Klaren sein, dass ein Netzlaufwerk ein gemountetes Laufwerk ist, welches man in DOS nicht so behandeln kann wie unter Windows.
Meines Wissens gibt es nichts, das so reagiert, wie du möchtest.

Ich empfehle dir weg von einem Batch – hin zu einem VBS-Programm.. Damit geht’s


----------



## aGeNET (8. August 2007)

Hallo im Userprofil auf dem Server kannst du ja Anmeldescripte laufen lassen.
Die batch müsste so aussehen:

```
@echo off
net use z: \\<Servername>\Pfad\zum\Ordner
```

Vorausgesetzt du arbeitest mit einer Domäne.

mfg


----------

